# RIP Fats Domino (1928- Oct. 25, 2017)



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

The great Fats Domino died peacefully today in New Orleans surrounded by his family.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-41753839

Well before I discovered classical music, I grew up listening to (and remembering to this day, due to my built-in tape recorder) songs of Fats Domino such as "Blueberry Hill," "Ain't That a Shame," "I'm Walking to New Orleans" and "The Fat Man." He, Jerry Lee Lewis, Elvis Presley, were among the most memorable pop artists (along with the Motown crowd) during my formative years.

Moment of silence for a Great Artist. I extend my sympathy to his family and friends.

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fats Domino: Ain't That A Shame


----------

